# DINKS BUILDS



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THESE ARE SOME OF MY BUILDS. I TOOK WITH MY CELL PHONE WILL DO MORE WHEN I GET A PROPER







CAMERA


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lets see more :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I llike that :thumbsup: 
lets see more !!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

htthttp://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/DINK1979/IMAGE_009.jpg p://i274.photobucket.chttp://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/DINK1979/IMAGE_011.jpg om/ahttp://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/DINK1979/IMAGE_003.jpg lbums/jj268/DINK1979/IMAGE_010.jpgMY CADDY, 64, AND INTEGRA


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

[I







MG







]http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/DINK1979/IMAGE_011.jpg[/IM







G]


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

them are clean a** rides!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS ALOT HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THIS IS MY CHEVELLE







MG]














tobucket.com/albums/jj268/DINK1979/IMAGE_016.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL TV NICE POINTER


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Love the TV...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

NIIIICCCCCCEEEEE!!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THIS IH MY BIKE


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

MORE OF THE CADDY


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

MORE OF MY 64


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

all clean!!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking Good!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

builds look good homie, keep up the clean work :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

A COUPLE MORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

damn homie these r bad ass bro!!! keep it up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn thats a huge sub in the back of that escalade!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

imagine one that size in a real ride


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

realy like the monty , got any pojects you want to shiar?


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THIS IS MY PROJECT 63. ILL FINISH IT WHEN MY FOIL COMES FROM PEGASUS AND HYDRO SETUP COMES FROM SCALELOWS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

HOPE TO BE DONE SOON :yes:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That 63 is looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THOSE ARE NICE BRO. DO THE DOORS ON THE MONTE OPRN AND CLOSE? JUST WONDERING.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 24 2008, 08:16 AM~9771194
> *That 63 is looking good! :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-3


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> THOSE ARE NICE BRO. DO THE DOORS ON THE MONTE OPRN AND CLOSE? JUST WONDERING. yes the doors open and close on the grand national :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THIS IS MY CHEVY


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

GOT SOME HONDAS


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THIS IS MY 57 NOMAD IM WORKING ON, ITS ALMOST COMPLETE
























































:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice Nomad & 63


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 19 2008, 06:49 PM~9983358
> *Nice Nomad & 63
> *


x-2


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

nice work homie im likeing what i see.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 09:52 PM~9983388
> *x-2
> *



X-3


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS. IM TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DOGGS


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides keep pics comming!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 20 2008, 12:49 AM~9983358
> *Nice Nomad & 63
> *



x-2 
nice work homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 19 2008, 10:34 PM~9983826
> *nice work homie im likeing what i see.
> *



 X 2


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

MY MAGNUM AND EXPO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice mag!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice custom work on that expedition homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides are clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

heres some progress pics of my 69 charger. i think i might enter this in the tucked big wheel build off

















































what ya think


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, can't wait to see how that Charger turns out!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE YOU GOT SOME NICE LO LOS :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, can't wait to see how that Charger turns out!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 6 2008, 07:21 PM~10107332
> *heres some progress pics of  my 69 charger. i think i might enter this in the tucked big wheel build off
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: cant wait to see how this turns out. whatcha want for the decals?? :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

you can have the decals. pm me


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

PMed


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 20 2008, 12:49 AM~9983358
> *Nice Nomad & 63
> *


x-2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 6 2008, 04:36 PM~10107411
> *NICE WORK HOMIE YOU GOT SOME NICE LO LOS :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

got board thursday night and pulled out my old grand national i took apart about a year ago . two days later this is what i got










































a shot of my case i built in my kids room


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh207/d...t=VIDEO_012.flv  not on that jervis level but hey :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

its been a while sense i posted some pics so this is what iv been doing









































































































 gonna try to get the trunk done this weekend if i can stay off that damb grand theft auto 4. that shits like crack :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 22 2008, 08:20 PM~10231458
> *got board thursday night and pulled out my old grand national i took apart about a year ago . two days later this is what i got
> 
> 
> ...




looks like u tryin to make a phantom grill or somethin, looks cool man keep us updated


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Im gonna pull it out the box pretty soon. im working on a 58 impala and a 94 impala drop top 2 door. ill post some picks as soon as I get my computer working. using my phone right now :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Apr 13 2008, 03:39 PM~10406276
> *http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh207/d...t=VIDEO_012.flv                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      not on that jervis level but hey :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A "JOHNSON" MOTOR SPININ' IN THERE....DATS DAMN CLEAN HOMIE AND HOT!!! MUCH PROPS


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

been a while


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Sep 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11630722
> *been a while
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn, I bet it looks easier than it is. good job on the 2dr conversion, and that LS is supa clean


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice builds , and great Set up ideas !

Keep up the good work , cant wait to see it done !


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

my current project a black 64 painted with testors one coat




























the sunroof does open and close





















:biggrin: the cylinders were made to keep the car looked up. im going for that street custom look. ill take some pics in the morning for better lighting


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice rides. keep it up homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN TIGHT DINK!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

SOMEMORE STUFF WAITING TO GET DONE










































STILL GOTTA LT OF WORK AHEAD ON THIS
























































 THIS ONE I NEED TO FINISH THE ARIBAG SETUP AND PUT THE MIRRORS ON AND ITS DONE


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the Chevy Silverado


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13009393
> *i like the Chevy Silverado
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

DID SOME WORK ON MY AIR BAG SET UP ON THE TRUCK









































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good dink. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2 i like it!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking hella good homie!!!!  :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13053672
> *Looking hella good homie!!!!  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2! might need your help with the notch on my truck when i get my pc workin right....


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKX EVERYBODY FOR THE PROPS


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13053872
> *x2! might need your help with the notch on my truck when i get my pc workin right....
> *


 IF I HAD THE CD FOR MY CELL PHONE I WOULD HAV POSTED HOW I DID IT . I THINK I MIGHT DO ANOTHET TRUCK REAL SOON THO AND ILL POST EVERY THING I DO


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Silverado looks sik.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Feb 19 2009, 05:56 PM~13053118
> *DID SOME WORK ON MY AIR BAG SET UP ON THE TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...



very nice keep going


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's awesome!! Great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tight work goin' on in here!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

looks good man, diggin the silverado :biggrin: keep it up


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey dink is that a 2 door vert big body impala that i seen


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 21 2009, 11:34 AM~13068717
> *hey dink is that a 2 door vert big body impala that i seen
> *


yes sir it is :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

almost done. just gotta run air hoses to the front and put the mirrors on


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn dink everyone of your builds are off the charts bro nice details


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

well i didnt do much this week. didnt have the side money to spend but got a little done




























did some work on the 58 impala





















and a little on the 64 impala. and i did a tat on my wife


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

o i als started making some disk breaks for my 1 12 scale 57 chevy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The disc brakes look incredible.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 5 2009, 07:24 PM~13195375
> *The disc brakes look incredible.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

ya the brakes look good, so do the imps interiors


----------



## Sethokc14 (Dec 26, 2009)

nice builds


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*WOW* its been a while since i posted any thing. my home computer has been acting up and just havent had the time like i wanted  . here some things i been working on :biggrin:

















































herb deeks spokes, pegasus rims



































the frame on my 64














my monte carlo ls i been working on like forever. working front and back sus


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

builds look good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

some real clean builds homie, keep pics coming! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie you got some sick skills !!!!! Keep us posted !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks everyone i. start posting some new stuff next week when i get my camera back :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 5 2009, 08:20 PM~13195336
> *o i als started making some disk breaks for my 1 12 scale 57 chevy
> 
> 
> ...


cool send these to me ill put them to use on my 57 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kiddin i need a set for my 1/12 55 nomad  trade ya some 1/12 turbos??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 3 2010, 04:00 PM~18480080
> *no kiddin i need a set for my 1/12 55 nomad   trade ya some 1/12 turbos??
> *


1/12 55 nomad??? plastic?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 5 2009, 09:20 PM~13195336
> *o i als started making some disk breaks for my 1 12 scale 57 chevy
> 
> 
> ...


keep us updated on the 1/12 57 i love building them big ass models....more progress pics when you get it going...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 3 2010, 03:00 PM~18480080
> *no kiddin i need a set for my 1/12 55 nomad   trade ya some 1/12 turbos? :wow: ?
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my bad..1/16th..wishin on a 1/12th! :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*just playing with my cheap littlt camera until i get my new one*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wow: sweet looking ride bro like the colo :biggrin: r


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Feb 15 2009, 12:27 PM~13009362
> *SOMEMORE STUFF WAITING TO GET DONE
> 
> 
> ...


I never seen this guy before... He has some good shit up in hear...
Role call...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 11:03 AM~19042658
> *I never seen this guy before...  He has some good shit up in hear...
> Role call...
> *


thanks homie i will be posting some new picks in a day or so. just waiting on some stuff to come in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Nov 11 2010, 11:15 AM~19042744
> *thanks homie i will be posting some new picks in a day or so. just waiting on some stuff to come in the mail :biggrin:
> *


hell yea... I look forward to seeing more work from you...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*got some work don on my monte carlo last night and today hope to finish it soon*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Nov 20 2010, 07:33 PM~19119684
> *got some work don on my monte carlo last night and today hope to finish it soon
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride.. :biggrin: im liken all the black.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*been working on dirfferent things for different cars. the latest thing is 13 inch d's for my 1/12 scale 57 chevy*


































































































*also working on getting my monte done soon*







:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i dont remember ever seeing the 70 before! that car is clean as fuck! 

Looks fantastic!!

the 57 looks cool so far and the LS.... :cheesy: im looking forward to the outcome of that 1 for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Just went through your thread man an im loving everyone of your builds! I especially love your 61 impala with adjustable suspension, im workin on one at the moment an been tryin to figure out the suspension! Keep up the good work homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*thanks for the luv**NO *****


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey homie is there any chance you could post up some pics of the suspension set up on your 61? cause im stuck on mine an i dont know how to do the A arms an that.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 8 2011, 06:24 PM~20294603
> *Hey homie is there any chance you could post up some pics of the suspension set up on your 61? cause im stuck on mine an i dont know how to do the A arms an that.
> *


*I did not make the front end moveable I'm planing to do one real soon with a completely funchional suspenshion*


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok then thanks anyway homie! Keep up the good work!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The rims for the 57 look great!


----------



## EastSideMuscle (Apr 5, 2011)

You have a lot of clean builds, my dude. Cant wait to see the 57.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*JUST A LITTLE STREET CUSTOM MC IM WORKING ON*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dink said:


> *been working on dirfferent things for different cars. the latest thing is 13 inch d's for my 1/12 scale 57 chevy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice job on them 1/12 scale 13's...i made a set for my 57 awhile back but took me 4 different 1/12 kits to make them..


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*started on my interior on my monte carlo last night (TINGOS INSPIRED):yes:*


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dink said:


> *started on my interior on my monte carlo last night (TINGOS INSPIRED):yes:*


looks in here! nice tingo's style! i got a couple i been doin too! :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*GOT SOMEMORE DONE ON MY MONTE CARLO:yes:









































































































*


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That bad as homie,use a permanet marker,blue,to color in the buttons.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sick builds


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*GOT A LITTLE MORE WORK DONE ON THE MONTE. BMF AND LAST COAT OF CLEAR










































*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*aweready*



dink said:


> *GOT SOMEMORE DONE ON MY MONTE CARLO:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo I like this.Original feel to it,but custom.Glad to see you do this wey.monte is clean.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks homie. Just gotta do the roof


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

came out wicked dink!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice work


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

dink said:


> *GOT SOMEMORE DONE ON MY MONTE CARLO:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is 1 sweet Monte Carlos . Tight work !! :yes:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

ejm2002 said:


> This is 1 sweet Monte Carlos . Tight work !! :yes:


 Thanks bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> *GOT SOMEMORE DONE ON MY MONTE CARLO:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats clean!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

STARTED ON THIS A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO HOPE TO HAVE THE PAINT DONE WHILE IM ON VACATION. ALSO MY BLUE MONTE IS ABOUT 85% DONE JUS GOTTA FINISH THE HYDRO SETUP


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT on those wheels! Tires look really good.



dink said:


> *been working on dirfferent things for different cars. the latest thing is 13 inch d's for my 1/12 scale 57 chevy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

jevries said:


> GREAT on those wheels! Tires look really good.


*THANKS J. JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITTH YOU. I ALSO GOTTA 70 IMPALA WITH A SERVO SETUP IN THE WORKS*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait to see that one. I really like the Monte as well, great job.
By the way your on Facebook? I posted a short vid on using servo's the easy way. Check it out.



dink said:


> *THANKS J. JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITTH YOU. I ALSO GOTTA 70 IMPALA WITH A SERVO SETUP IN THE WORKS*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

jevries said:


> Can't wait to see that one. I really like the Monte as well, great job.
> By the way your on Facebook? I posted a short vid on using servo's the easy way. Check it out.


*yes im on facebook. i tried to find your page a couple of times but it never pops up*


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

That blue Monte came out sweet


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm working on a Jevries like page. You can find me on: Jeroen de Vries.



dink said:


> *yes im on facebook. i tried to find your page a couple of times but it never pops up*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> That blue Monte came out sweet


Thanks bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

as always, everythings looking good in here! keep up the good work Dink! i look forward to your updates!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*THANKS LINC. SHOULD BE POSTING MORE REAL SOON*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin good. THat blue ls is stirrin alot of people's ls tase buds right now.. lol Not too many blue on blue ones out there for real. Amillion purple and green ones...


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

dink said:


> *GOT SOMEMORE DONE ON MY MONTE CARLO:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN WORK HOMIE I'M FEELIN THESE RIDE


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE CADDY. JUST NEED TO CLEAR, WET SAND, FOIL. CAND CLEAR. ALSO DECIDED TO MAKE ONE OF MY OLD BIKES INTO A BAGGER































































*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

caddy is sick! and thats a nice start on the bike! keep it up homie!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice builds homie. Like that LS too. I got one Im doing similar to yours but I like yours much better.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

<span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">SERVO'S FINALLY GOT HERE FROM EBAY. AND I ALL READY GOT THE MODIFIED. NOW I NEED TO DECIDE IF I WANNA MAKE THIS CAR A HOPPER OR DANCER</span>







<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dink your a mad man bro monte looks sick can't wait to see updates on that 57 one day I will get on mine


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

rollindeep408 said:


> Dink your a mad man bro monte looks sick can't wait to see updates on that 57 one day I will get on mine


Thans man. too many projects not enough time. I was looking at my 57 today gonna pull it back out this week


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

got the blue monte almost done










































TIwMTIwMjAzLTAwMDUxLmpwZw.jpg[/IMG] also got some more work done on the bagger


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I LIKE!!



dink said:


> got the blue m
> 
> onte almost done
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dink said:


> got the blue monte almost done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work. MC's are looking vicious! Keep it up!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice pair of montes! comin out clean!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dink said:


>


nice bagger


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*NEW PROJECT 67 IMPALA








BEFORE MY HOBBY KNIFE ATTACKED IT








AND AFTER. ITS HINGED, DOOR AND TRUNK JAMS DONE
































ALSO STARTED THE CYLINDERS








DONT KNOW IF IM GONNA GO WITHE THE HOK TANGERINE OR JET BLACK. 
THANKS FOR LOOKING*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn bro you got some bad ass builds! keep up the great work!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> <span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">SERVO'S FINALLY GOT HERE FROM EBAY. AND I ALL READY GOT THE MODIFIED. NOW I NEED TO DECIDE IF I WANNA MAKE THIS CAR A HOPPER OR DANCER</span>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any updates on this one? i also ordered some servos from ebay...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> any updates on this one? i also ordered some servos from ebay...


*YEA IM ALMOST DONE PAINTING THE BODY. THE FRAME IS PAINTED, SERVOS ARE HOOKED UP TO THE BACK. JUST GOTTA FIND A MOTOR TO HOOK UP TO THE FRONT TO HOP IT THAT NOT SO FUCKING BIG. I WILL TRY TO TAKE SOME PICKS WHEN IM OFF OF WORK*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dink said:


> *NEW PROJECT 67 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do the damn thang,great work wey on the 67


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> *YEA IM ALMOST DONE PAINTING THE BODY. THE FRAME IS PAINTED, SERVOS ARE HOOKED UP TO THE BACK. JUST GOTTA FIND A MOTOR TO HOOK UP TO THE FRONT TO HOP IT THAT NOT SO FUCKING BIG. I WILL TRY TO TAKE SOME PICKS WHEN IM OFF OF WORK*


Cool bro:thumbsup:

maybe something like this could work...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-Motor...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43ae19a4d9


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

dink said:


> *NEW PROJECT 67 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *ITS BEEN A WHILE SCENCE I POSTED ANYTHING BUT I HAVENT STOPPED WORKING. HERE IS WHERE THE 67 IS AT NOW














INTERIOR DONE. ADDED A CUSTOM CENTER COUNSIL WITH A TV







TWO PUMPS, SIX BATTERIES, FOUR DUMPS






































































*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass ride homie! amazing job on the detail work!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good homie.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Where did you get the steering wheel?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THATS ONE CLEANNNNNNNN 67 GREAT WORK!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Where did you get the steering wheel?


detailmaster.com


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Still wait'n for you to bring that Cadillac to King of the Streets hop off lol nice builds homie


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Still wait'n for you to bring that Cadillac to King of the Streets hop off lol nice builds homie


gotta re due the hydros but it coming along


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

67 is looking sick man!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

DAMN,67 coming along great man!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

dink said:


> STARTED ON THIS A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO HOPE TO HAVE THE PAINT DONE WHILE IM ON VACATION. ALSO MY BLUE MONTE IS ABOUT 85% DONE JUS GOTTA FINISH THE HYDRO SETUP


looking good bro. keep up the great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

67 looks good Dink!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sick !!!keep up the good werk homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, how did I miss that '67 ...... Sick work homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*Thanks everyone for the comps gonna try to finish it this weekend. had to put it on the shelf for a little cause i didnt wanna rush it. when you rush thats when you fuck things up:thumbsup:*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*STARTED A NEW PROJECT. MAYBE I WILL START FINISHING THEM 1 DAY







THI IS HOW IT CAME TO ME IN THE MAIL







STARTED THE FRAME





















:yes:*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

ALSO STARTED THE GUTS


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> *STARTED A NEW PROJECT. MAYBE I WILL START FINISHING THEM 1 DAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frame work looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*JUST PLAYING AROUND WITH THIS PICTURE APP ON MY PHONE PRETTY COOL





















*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the purple monte is clean as fuck!!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*THANKS HOMIE*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Fuckin nice montes dink


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*GOT A PACKAGE IN THE MAIL TUESDAY NOW I CAN START ON THE SUSPENSION ON MY BLAZER



































ALSO STARTED THE FRONT BAGS FOR THE AIR RIDE SUSPENSION







*


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good homie keep it up


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*DID SOME WORK ON THE REAR END OF THE BLAZER





















*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*ALSO STARTED A NEW DIORAMA PROJECT. JUST A STORE FRONT TO TAKE PICTURES OF MY CARS WITH



































*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I like the shop sign and hte way you jig those custom frames up on the grid! Nice!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*STARTED PAINTING THE BRICK WALL FOR MY PHOTO BOOTH DIO. JUST GOTTA ADD THE GRAY INBETWEEN THE BRICKS FOR THE CEMENT







gonna add somr graffiti too it*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice fab work and garage homie! Impressive!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice fab work and garage homie! Impressive!


*THANKS HOMIE*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good lookin dio man.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

i like them set how they came out homie!


dink said:


> *started on my interior on my monte carlo last night (TINGOS INSPIRED):yes:*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dink said:


> *JUST PLAYING AROUND WITH THIS PICTURE APP ON MY PHONE PRETTY COOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That's nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IS DAT 1/12 MAN DAT 57 LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> That's nice bro :thumbsup:


*THANKS HOMIE*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> IS DAT 1/12 MAN DAT 57 LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


*YES IT IS 1/12*


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Very impressive. Thanks for showing a brother how it was taped. I'm envious.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

wisdonm said:


> Very impressive. Thanks for showing a brother how it was taped. I'm envious.


No problem. Thanks for the props


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BIN LOOKIN FOR ONE AND STILL LOOKIN:420:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> BIN LOOKIN FOR ONE AND STILL LOOKIN:420:


I see them a lot on eBay. I had this one for a while


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

FINISHED THE BODY OFF WITH DUPLICOLOR RED PEARL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that's killer


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

heres another project im working on. *A REBUILD OF A OLD CAMERO I DID, WANTED TO GIVE IT NEW LIFE 







HERE IA IS TAKEN APART







REBUILT THE ENGINE. ADDED SPARK PLUG WIRES FUEL LINES ECT







MADE THE FAN BELT FROM ELECTRICAL WIRE 







MADE SOME OFFSET WHEELS FOR IT














*


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*CHANGED THE COLOR





















ADDED FUEL LINE, BREAK LINE AND DISK BREAKS TO IT




























AND AFTER CLEAR, WET SANDING, BMF, AND CLEAR














*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

i see:nicoderm: u DINK ALL WAYS HAVE NICE KARS DAT PAINT IS WET:yes:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

thats nice painting holmes


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> FINISHED THE BODY OFF WITH DUPLICOLOR RED PEARL


damn thats bad ass!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dink said:


> *CHANGED THE COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Wet!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*NOT DONE YET. ALMOST 





















JUST GOTTA FINISH THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin good dink:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*Dammit Dink its look'n good in here :biggrin::thumbsup::biggrin:*


----------

